# Big flounder



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

my second biggest to date the ruler on top of the cooler is 25inches not sure of her weight


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice. Cool slaw and hush puppies.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome. thats a slab for sure!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

she ate a 2in tiger minnow at dauphin island wish i had a scale with me that day, i released her to the depths!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

flounderpounder28 said:


> she ate a 2in tiger minnow at dauphin island wish i had a scale with me that day, i released her to the depths!!


Dang. I must say I have never released a flounder, unless I was at the limit, I enjoy them to much in my belly.:notworthy::thumbsup:


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

I hear ya i like um too... i caught my biggest in 03 she weighed 8lbs 4oz and dauphin island sealab removed a bone out of her inner ear and counted the pollops to age the flounder and said the one i caught was over 8 yrs old.. 
And that a 25 plus inch fish is usually at least 6 yrs old after that i have too much respect for those big females.. as long as i catch plenty smaller to eat ill let the 25in plus ones go.... 
The one i kept in the pic on my last thread i hooked in the throat and she was bleeding pretty bad so she became table fare...:yes:


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

I respect that. I'm thinking about doing the same thing, if I ever catch one.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Doormat for sure


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

Dang son put a shirt on your bra straps left sunburn marks


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

old sneaky said:


> Dang son put a shirt on your bra straps left sunburn marks


LOL.. I was waiting on that.. done yard work in a wife beater a few days before.. thats what happends


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

> Nice Doormat for sure


+1 on that! :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice flattie!


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

Was that down by the pier and golf course?


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

lucky said:


> Was that down by the pier and golf course?


 Yea right behind the golf course. SHHHHHhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

How bout a lat/lon? JK, used to love fishing DI when I lived in Mobile. Murdered the trout east of the pier on a good south wind.. The current would rip through that place, made for great fishing..


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

i know man, there were several days and nights when we would leave with a limit of specs with 3 or 4 in the 5-8lb range.. Remember holding that big live Ly inn the light and watching those big 6 and 7lb gator trout come up and smash them... and be so finicky wouldnt even eat a live shrimp, would swim up to it and shrimp would basically walk on their nose lol..


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

I think flounder is one of the very best tasting fish out there. Outstanding!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Feb 15, 2013)

Is there much debris still there from Katrina? I know DI got hammered during the storm


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Is there much debris still there from Katrina? I know DI got hammered during the storm


not too much the island has cleaned up pretty nice


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

That's a nice flounder!


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

I know that spot very well, think we met last year out there. Ill be out there with a sheiff buddy Sunday morning, say hello if you ever see a guy with a messed up tuna tat on is back.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

CHICO said:


> I know that spot very well, think we met last year out there. Ill be out there with a sheiff buddy Sunday morning, say hello if you ever see a guy with a messed up tuna tat on is back.


Have fun walking a couple miles. The golf course is closed so the nearest public access is the public beach.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice flatty rite there for sure!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice of you to release that fish, I would have had to give her the "grease release" myself.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> Nice of you to release that fish, I would have had to give her the "grease release" myself.


 Mabye i will catch a few of her offspring this yr


----------

